# Pride Of Ringwood Ipa?



## crundle (4/1/10)

I have made a string of Galaxy malt/rice lagers for the summer but now have an idea to brew an IPA using only Pride of Ringwood hops. A search of the interweb didn't help me out much, and it seems that POR is mainly used for bittering early on in the boil, and rarely late.

Has anyone ever tried making an all POR IPA before? I have a ton of the stuff to use up, and I was thinking of making this IPA up to about 60-70 IBU's and about 7% alcohol, quite possibly with US-05 or similar.

I have some English yeasts to use also, if that might work better, and am willing to go higher than the usual 40 or so IBU limit for an English IPA.

I intend using Marris Otter for the base malt, so any ideas as to whether this will work or parameters to stay within would be greatly appreciated. I need a big IPA hit and really have no idea as to how POR would be late in the boil.

cheers,

Crundle


----------



## QldKev (4/1/10)

I use POR for bittering, maybe it could go for flavor but to me never as an aroma hop.

QldKev


----------



## Muggus (4/1/10)

Worth a try, though i'd advise using only POR flowers rather than pellets.

I've always wanted to do something similiar using both POR and Superpride. Quite a fan of the latter.


----------



## Bizier (4/1/10)

I "dry hopped" a beer with wet home-grown POR flowers once. Interesting, but it was much better after it had mellowed out some.

If I were to approach it, I would back away from too much before 20 mins. I would basically get about 15 IBU or something from the 60 min and dump a BIG bunch in at about 10 and 5min, like a late-hopped US IPA. Hopefully that would soften it and allow some of the malt to come through.


----------



## under (4/1/10)

Crun OT but whats the recipe of the galaxy/rice lager if you dont mind pm it to me.

Shane


----------



## crundle (4/1/10)

OK, here is a first attempt at an all POR IPA recipe, based (basically ripped directly from!) Devo's Southern Cross IPA (the Big Hopper).

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Crundle-brand IPA
Brewer: Matt Milburn
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 17.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9EBC)Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 7.58 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 1.52 % 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (50 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (40 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (30 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 7.58 % 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) [Starter 2000ml] 





Decided to stick to the 60 IBU limit for the first attempt - hope to get this brewed by Thursday and pitched by Friday.

Crundle


----------



## drsmurto (5/1/10)

Did you taste Bigh's all POR ale in our single hop challenge?

I was very hesitant to try it as i had developed the pre-conceived idea that late POR was bad.

POR flowers at 60, 20 and flame-out produced a very nice, very easy drinking pale ale. But then bigh does produce very good beers on a regular basis. Turned me back to the POR fanclub.

Planning on replicating his beer with my home grown POR flowers (when they flower) and an all POR IPA sounds interesting.

My standard IPA recipe has been simplified for the last 2 versions. Single hopped. 

98% TF maris otter
2% pale choc

OG 1.060
IBU 55

Either the west yorky (1469) or cask ale (1026) yeast.

So far i have used challenger and centennial. 60, 20, 10 and flameout additions. I have the centennial version on tap and will save a few bottles for the next AMB meet for you and others to sample. Brewing another all challenger IPA again in the next week or 2 with some fresh challenger plugs.

Balance is what i strive for in most of my beers and this means not being too heavy handed with the late additions.

As for your recipe, i would leave the caramalt out of your recipe. The higher gravity doesn't need any crystal malt character IMO but then it does depends on whether you are going for an IPA or the seppo variant.

My 2 c
Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Murcluf (5/1/10)

I've got a Honey Sparkling in the fermenter at the moment which I added 20g to flame out as an experiment and have been pleasantly suprised with the hop aroma, some what of a woody smell, reminded of old country homestead smell or opening an old wardrobe in a second hand shop.


----------



## Nick JD (5/1/10)

Murcluf said:


> ...opening an old wardrobe in a second hand shop.



Old Gramndma's undies and mothballs?


----------



## Bizier (5/1/10)

I really enjoyed that description of flavours.

On the weekend I was in someone's hotel room, and was trying to explain the smell. I was thinking it reminds me of staying in a room in a rural town where you get a good old fashioned breakfast in the morning. The smell reminded me of NSW northern tablelands.


----------



## mckenry (5/1/10)

Interested to hear the outcome. Only time I used POR as bittering & aroma, the beer turned out so 'earthy' it had an aftertaste of dirt. Havent used it since.
Am willing to give it another go if responces are +ve. Maybe my pellets were old. It was a long time ago and well before I knew much about storage or enough about AA's. Nor did I have beersmith to tell me what IBU etc I was at. It was however a recipe from another source, so someone thought it was good. Just not me.


----------



## pdilley (5/1/10)

I did an all POR bittering + flavor + aroma brew and took it to the club as first beer as I heard it could no be done and wanted to prove it to myself or as heresay. No one could guess it as POR when not told before tasting what the actual hop was.

I would say go for it as long as you scale accordingly to adjus for it's higher alpha.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Murcluf (5/1/10)

Brewer Pete said:


> I did an all POR bittering + flavor + aroma brew and took it to the club as first beer as I heard it could no be done and wanted to prove it to myself or as heresay. No one could guess it as POR when not told before tasting what the actual hop was.
> 
> I would say go for it as long as you scale accordingly to adjus for it's higher alpha.
> 
> ...


Perhaps we have all be hoodwinked the POR is only a high alpha bitter hop from the 50's as perscribed by its maker and never been really investigated for any other purpose such as flavour or aroma until now....????


----------



## pdilley (5/1/10)

Murcluf said:


> Perhaps we have all be hoodwinked



absolutely  

I don't mind POR I find it nicer than I was told about it before I had ever tried to make anything with it. Much maligned hop in my honest opinion. Especially if you get some freshly harvested ones.


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## crundle (6/1/10)

It is a clean bittering hop for certain, but I have seen descriptions of its aroma as earthy/citrus like.

I am going to make a test tea using POR today to see what I think of the aroma, and if this IPA works out OK, will be looking forward to using my home grown POR flowers (second year in the ground, so hoping to see some flowers this year)!

By the way, found this graph of hop characteristics, and thought it might be worth a look







I also like the one in the Jamil recipe book, a circle graph with the circle divided into pie sections according to flavour, but can't find one online to post up yet....

Crundle


----------



## KHB (6/1/10)

It ight just be me but i love POR as a late addition hop and do it all the time in my aussie pale. I dry hopped one once and it turned out too be really spicy for a few months till it settled down.

KHB


----------



## clatty (6/1/10)

crundle said:


> It is a clean bittering hop for certain, but I have seen descriptions of its aroma as earthy/citrus like.



Hey Crundle

I did an aussie ale using all POR at 60, 20, 10 and found it had a slight lemony aroma to it.

Cheers


----------

